

Touch Screens with Pop-up Buttons - edw519
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22550/

======
keltecp11
Eh... unnecessary.

~~~
spyrosk
Not really, this could be applied to in-car touch screens, as discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=609218>

